# From A to ?



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2009)

On 7/25/09, I departed from Providence (area) to go to Portland, OR for a month. Due to time constraints, I had to fly out, but I will take Amtrak back. Normally a flight does not belong in an AU trip report, but because of the situation (which I will explain later), it does qualify to be included!

In keeping with my reputation (and the title of this trip report), the trip included on 7/25 segments A-B-C by air. I flew Continental Airlines, and due to being able to transfer to AGR at 1:1 – and I plan on doing so (along with some of my other miles), I actually earned 2,533 AGR points by flying!  (I can actually earn more AGR points by flying than if I took the train! :lol: And I got a great one way flight fare - $112!)

I departed PVD (the airport) at 5 PM. I should say we (there were 2 of us) departed at 5 – but the plane pulled back from the gate 10 minutes early. We then got a ground hold prior to leaving the airport for ……… 10 minutes!  So why leave the gate 10 minutes early? Something’s not right here! :huh:

Arrival into EWR (the airport) was on time or a few minutes early. However, the landing was very hard! (Even though this was my first time flying since early 2005, I could tell the landing was very hard!)

At EWR, we had dinner – as it was after 6 PM – at one of the restaurants at the airport. The place we chose was Ruby’s Diner – and we had cheeseburgers! (The irony of this choice will be later!  )

When we returned to the gate, we attempted to ask if we could volunteer to be bumped! (I knew that the flight was full!) They did not need volunteers, as they did have enough seats. However, when we checked in, we were given 2 seats in 2 different rows. (I could not pre-block seats when I purchased the tickets!)

They did have 2 together! Those 2 were in ……. The exit row!  (Can you say more legroom!  ) And as it turned out, the other person in the row got upgraded to First Class – so the middle seat was open! (I didn’t complain!)

We did not depart from the gate for 30 minutes (late)! (It was beginning to feel like I was on Amtrak! :lol: )

They advertised 1 movie would be shown on westbound flights. So I was debating about getting headphones for the movie. But the offer won out! Continental sells the headphones for $1, and you can keep then to be used after the flight. They are small earbud type earphones – and the jack fits my scanner perfectly! 

Continental is the only domestic airline that offers a free meal on their domestic flights! Because out flight departed (or at least was scheduled to depart) at 8:35 PM, we received a snack meal. The main portion – a cheeseburger! 

It turned out that they did not show just a movie! Instead, they showed 2 movies – and 3 TV episodes!

Arrival into PDX (the airport) was 1 hour early! (That didn’t feel like Amtrak! :lol: )

………………..

My impressions for my first flight in 4 years – not to good!

Although my flights were good, I’m glad that I got the row with the extra legroom for the longest flight. However, the other flight had thee “regular” (tight) pitch found on planes. And I’ll take Amtrak’s "security” any day instead of the airport security checkpoints!

……………….

During my stay, I plan on riding Portland’s Tri-Met system, and if the Amtrak gods are with me, the new PDX-VAC run! If not, just the *LONG*  train trip home on 8/21!

To be continued – next season ……. !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> On 7/25/09, I departed from Providence (area) to go to Portland, OR for a month. Due to time constraints, I had to fly out, but I will take Amtrak back. Normally a flight does not belong in an AU trip report, but because of the situation (which I will explain later), it does qualify to be included!
> In keeping with my reputation (and the title of this trip report), the trip included on 7/25 segments A-B-C by air. I flew Continental Airlines, and due to being able to transfer to AGR at 1:1 – and I plan on doing so (along with some of my other miles), I actually earned 2,533 AGR points by flying!  (I can actually earn more AGR points by flying than if I took the train! :lol: And I got a great one way flight fare - $112!)
> 
> ………………..
> ...


Im SHOCKED!SHOCKED I tellyou, the traveler on a plane but of course what a deal!I know you know PDX

o wont give advice,hope you get to ride the TALGO to Vancouver,seems to be problems with equipment

up that way!Hurry and get back on trains where you belong, even the cheeseburgers taste better!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Im SHOCKED!SHOCKED I tellyou, the traveler on a plane


If I couldn't earn AGR points - I may have been *FORCED*  to take a train!


----------



## jackal (Jul 27, 2009)

Fine work, good sir. Please do keep us apprised.

And may the Amtrak gods (I guess that would be the BNSF dispatchers) be with you!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 28, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> (It was beginning to feel like I was on Amtrak! :lol: )


WOW, comparing an airline flight to traveling Amtrak! I myself never experienced or even heard of a train where the wheels arose up into the air upon leaving the station! You're not only the master of loopholes, but you must also be the master of finding really really unusual Amtrak trips too! HAIL TRAVELER, MASTER OF EVERYTHING AMTRAK THAT ROLLS ON RAILS... and now on clouds too! -_-


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > (It was beginning to feel like I was on Amtrak! :lol: )
> ...


On my just completed trip I experienced two instances that could be considered "close to flying"!

The Huey Long Bridge in NOL and the Pecos High Bridge in West Texas!Of course I wasnt racking up points like

the Traveler so perhaps this doesnt count Joe! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 28, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Check with AGR and see if you can get any "Close to Flying Air Points!" :unsure:


----------



## saxman (Jul 28, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> In keeping with my reputation (and the title of this trip report), the trip included on 7/25 segments A-B-C by air. I flew Continental Airlines, and due to being able to transfer to AGR at 1:1 – and I plan on doing so (along with some of my other miles), I actually earned 2,533 AGR points by flying!  (I can actually earn more AGR points by flying than if I took the train! :lol: And I got a great one way flight fare - $112!)
> I departed PVD (the airport) at 5 PM. I should say we (there were 2 of us) departed at 5 – but the plane pulled back from the gate 10 minutes early. We then got a ground hold prior to leaving the airport for ……… 10 minutes!  So why leave the gate 10 minutes early? Something’s not right here! :huh:
> 
> Arrival into EWR (the airport) was on time or a few minutes early. However, the landing was very hard! (Even though this was my first time flying since early 2005, I could tell the landing was very hard!)


Nice one on getting a $112 ticket! Amtrak doesn't beat that. So there were only two of you on the plane??

Usually when a plane is ready to go early, they will go early just to get out. (Actually its so the crew can start getting paid  ) But often times when there is flow control into the the destination, they won't find out until they are taxiing to the runway, that they want to have wheels up at a certain time.

And you sure go to Portland a lot.

Looking forward to the return trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 29, 2009)

7/28/09

Tuesday’s temperature was only 106! What would any sane railfan do on a high day? :huh:

Spend the day riding MAX! (That goes without saying! Did you expect me to spend the day in AC? In BC – maybe! :lol: )

I got a ride to the Portland Airport about 2:30 PM to start my riding. I purchased my ticket from the MAX ticket machine at the airport for an “all zone” ticket (naturally)!

*HINT*: The regular fare is $2. However, they also sell a reduced fare ticket (for Honored Citizens) for $.95 – which is for senior citizens, people with disabilities *AND* those receiving Medicare! Yours truly qualifies – besides every knows I’m an honored citizen anyway! :lol:

I boarded a Red Line train and rode to the end of the line at Beaverton. I then transferred to a Blue Line train and rode to the end of that line in Hillsboro. While waiting for the return Blue Line train to depart, there were 3 P&W (Portland & Western, I believe) locomotives idling next to the transit center! I then boarded a Red Line train to head back towards Portland.

When I returned downtown, I decided it was getting hot, and I also needed something to drink. I also looked at the time – it was almost 5:40 PM! I have been on MAX for about 3 hours already! I’m only guess-timating, but I figure I traveled 50-70 miles in total – and the total fare that I paid was $.95!

After buying (and enjoying!) a lemonade, I boarded a Yellow Line train to the Expo Center about 6 PM. I then rode to the end of the line, and then returned. On the way back, at one of the stops was a Subway (sub) shop, so I got off and bought a sub. I then boarded the next MAX and rode downtown.

At Pioneer Square on Tuesday and Thursday nights during the summer, they offer free live music. So I ate my sub while listening to the bands, andthen boarded the Red Line train back to the airport.. I completed this day’s travels about 9 PM.

Because the MAX tickets are valid for a 2 hour period, I only needed 1 ticket for the 2nd half (3 trains). Thus my total cost for this segment was $.95 also!

The combined trips were well over 100 miles of riding and took 6 ½ hours to do – yet the total cost was $1.90!

Coming attractions :lol: ……… more riding of MAX – and I may combine a trip on WES (another Tri-Met service)!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 29, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > (It was beginning to feel like I was on Amtrak! :lol: )
> ...


Well, the landing at EWR felt just like some of the switches I've gone over too!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 29, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> And you sure go to Portland a lot.
> Looking forward to the return trip.


To ride trains - of course! :lol: (You can't do the SDL loophole out of KIN without going to the wrong - ER - I meant left coast!)

I won't return until the end of August - I have a lot of train riding to do yet!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > And you sure go to Portland a lot.
> ...


Well it was hotter than Texas but I bet not too hot for you to try to figure out a way to get AGR points for

riding the local transit right Dave? :lol: Seriously,PDX has great local transit,lots of it Free(my favorite word

after train and Free train is even better! :lol: ),ditto SEA!Are you gonna get on the promised TALGO second

train to Vancouver?Seems there is an equipment problem there,Im SHOCKED!SHOCKED! :lol:

Good deal<next time Im in PDX Ill do the same since I qualify in all of the catagories( :lol: )!for the

great cheap rides!Be  !!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> I bet not too hot for you to try to figure out a way to get AGR points for riding the local transit


Yep! I charged the $.95 tickets using my AGR MC! 



> Are you gonna get on the promised TALGO second train to Vancouver?


If the Amtrak gods are willing!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2009)

BTW - 2 of the bank temps (and they're always correct, right?) said *111* and *114*!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> BTW - 2 of the bank temps (and they're always correct, right?) said *111* and *114*!


It was only 102 here today, a cold front blew in!Bank signs are run by the same guys that

went broke with our money right? :lol: Hope youre having some cool lemonade and planning the next

adventure on rail,is there anything left in PDX you havent been on? :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> planning the next adventure on rail,is there anything left in PDX you havent been on? :lol:


I'm *ALWAYS* planning - I wouldn't be the_traveler if I didn't! :lol:

And actually yes! Tri-Met includes MAX, WES (maybe heavy rail) and streetcars. (I won't even include the buses.) In all my trips to PDX, this is the first time I have ridden the system. So far I have only ridden 2 1/2 MAX lines end to end!  I may combine the other 1/2 line and WES ln the next few days! 

Today is going to be cool - only 97! Next week will be *COLD* - in the mid 80's!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > planning the next adventure on rail,is there anything left in PDX you havent been on? :lol:
> ...


Should have guessed!Its raining here, down in the balmy 80s(get out the fall clothes! :lol: )The downtown area

is free(after trains my favorite word!),pretty heavily used during rush area but still as you know a great way

to travel in a beautiful city!keep us posted, they dont take AGR points on the free trips but Im sure you

can come up with something!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2009)

7/31/09

Friday was cooler – only in the upper 80’s/low 90’s! So I tool advantage of the cool weather and took some more riding on Tri-Met. It was almost so cold, I was thinking of buying a jacket! :lol:

I boarded a Blue Line train at Gresham City Hall about 12:35 PM and rode to the end of the line – only ½ mile or so away. Then I turned around and went down to the City Center. When I got there, I stopped and walked the few blocks to Powell’s Bookstore.

That place is *HUGE*! It’s easy to get lost in there! I wish I had money – and more room in my bags!

WES only operates Monday-Friday during the morning and evening rush hours. Being the first southbound train was not until 4:03 PM, and I was early, my intention was to ride the Blue Line out to the end of the line in Hillsboro. However, that did not happen.

Due to a MAX train up ahead that broke down, my train stopped at a station and it was over 15 minutes before we could continue. Then at the next station, the same thing happened. (It seems that even when I’m not on Amtrak, I still receive delays! :lol: )

By the time I reached the Beaverton TC (Transit Center), I have been delayed over 30 minutes, so I decided just to wait the 15 minutes or so until the WES train’s departure.

WES is a commuter train operating on a 30-minute headway. (Max operates each line on about a 15-minute headway.) Wes trains are both run with 1 car or 2 car lengths. Surprisingly, the 4:03 PM southbound departure (before the rush hour) was a 2 car train, but the 4:33 and 5:03 departures (both during the early rush hour) were only 1 car trains! Also, WES has signs that say “Free wifi – use WES1” and “Free wifi – use WES2”. I attempted to connect, but my iPhone could not find the server.

The return trip on WES departed at 4:56 PM to the Beaverton TC. There I connected to a Blue Line MAX to the end of the line in Hillsboro, and reversed my direction (did you expect otherwise from me? :lol: ), but due to the earlier delays, they only used a 1 car MAX train, and took it out of service near the MAX garage. Thus I had to wait for the next train at that station (170th Ave). I then took that Blue Line train to the Gateway TC to connect to the Red Line to the airport.

I arrived back at the airport at 8:20 PM. The total cost for this approx 150 mile trip was $2.85!

To be continued …… at some future date!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> 7/31/09To be continued …… at some future date!


The Trip, or the Trip Report  :lol:  

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > 7/31/09To be continued …… at some future date!
> ...


Either/or! :lol:

I may have to sit around and do nothing for a few weeks!  (But if the PDX-VAC run starts - all bets are off!  )


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds like the Traveler may be stuck on the Portland transit system!!

Will he ever return??


----------



## jis (Aug 2, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Sounds like the Traveler may be stuck on the Portland transit system!!Will he ever return??


Anyone read a science fiction story, the name of which I seem not to remember anymore, in which the digging of one last tunnel connecting two subway lines in Boston causes the system to become topologically multiply connected and trains to start disappearing into a different dimension? The decision was made to close that tunnel, but the problem was figuring out how to make sure that there was no train lost in the other dimension when the tunnel is blocked thus locking the errant train and its passengers forever in the other dimension.

Maybe the Traveler has just popped into said other dimension of transitdom?


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Twilight Zone


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 2, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Sounds like the Traveler may be stuck on the Portland transit system!!Will he ever return??


You've heard about "Charlie on the MTA"? Now you know about "the_traveler on Tri-Met"! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

8/8/09

the_traveler has escaped from Tri-Met! :lol:

On Saturday, I took a drive out of town. While this was not a railfan excursion, it turned out to be! I went east of PDX about 50 miles (or so), and went to Maltnonah Falls and the Bonneville Dam.

On the way there, we got off I-84 and drove on the Columbia River Highway (which I believe is also called the Lewis & Clark Highway). While we stopped at one of the vistas, the others in the group were looking at the views in the Columbia River Gorge. I (of course  ) was looking for other “views”! And I found it!

In the Gorge, BNSF operates tracks on the northern (Washington) shore while UP operates tracks on the southern (Oregon) shore of the Columbia River.

While at this vista (I wish I remembered the name), I spotted a 100+ car BNSF freight on the north shore! When I got to Multomah Falls, there is a bridge with a sign of distances on it (showing mileages to Portland, Boise, Spokane and other cities) on it. I was taking a photo of the sign, when 1-2 seconds after I snapped the photo, a UP freight came thru!

Going further down the road, I say another UP freight! As I went into Bonnneville Dam, I heard (and later saw part of) another UP freight! On the way back to Portland, I came across another UP freight!

So 5 freights within a few hours! Not bad! 

I may get “stuck” on Tri-Met again in a few days!

Film at 11! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2009)

I look forward to seeing this from the PDX-SPK EB when I ride it ASAP!I noticed lots of freights this past

week on my day trip from AUS-TPL-AUS on the TE,looks like freight traffic is picking up which is good for the

economy but not so good for the OTP of Amtrak!And traveler,how many times have you ridden the

PDX-VAV-PDX bonus points bonanza that you posted about, DAILY???LOL!!!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> And traveler,how many times have you ridden the PDX-*VAV*-PDX bonus points bonanza that you posted about, DAILY???LOL!!!!!!


VAV? Never! I don't even know where that is - maybe it's the new route to Anchorage!  (BTW: Vancouver, WA is VAN!  )

I will be doing a PDX-KEL-PDX point run next week!  (Who knows - maybe I throw in a PDX-VAN-PDX round trip later that day too! :lol: )


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > And traveler,how many times have you ridden the PDX-*VAV*-PDX bonus points bonanza that you posted about, DAILY???LOL!!!!!!
> ...


I was just reading through a number of preceding posts on this thread and for whatever unknown reason the following thought suddenly hit me:

You, The Traveler, would be in your glory if you were suddenly caught in a situation similar to Bill Murray's "Groundhog's Day!" In your case though it would be "Ground Hogs Month" starring The Traveler, whereas you would have experienced a greater variety of routes, experiences and scenery included in your month long rail excursion! :lol:

As an additional benefit, after the first month you would no long need AGR points since the experience was paid for on the first go round! 

Enjoy the fantasy!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2009)

8/12/09

the_traveler is on the rails again! 

I boarded #500 in PDX for a short hop up to KEL (Kelso-Longview, WA) at Union Station. I did this to meet up with jackal (who was coming into town) – and earn 200 AGR points!  I took this segment in coach  , because of the website.

The coach fare (before discount) is $15. The upgrade is $9. What’s the total? :huh: Amtrak.com thinks it should be $30!

#500 departed PDX on time at 8:30 AM, and then arrived in VAN (Vancouver, WA) at 8:50 AM. Somehow it arrived into KEL at 9:32 AM – 14 minutes late!

One theory of this is that jackal reported (when he saw it north of KEL) that #500 had a BNSF motor on it. I assume it departed PDX with it, but all I saw at Union Station was a normal Talgo consist. It had a Talgo motor on the south end, and my coach was in the middle of the train.

It also was reported by jackal that on his run between SEA and KEL, numerous northbound BNSF freights were passed. On my northbound run between PDX and KEL, I do not recall passing any freights.

I boarded #501 in KEL about 9:54 AM – in BC this time – and met jackal. Because I went BC (and received the correct fare), I earned another 300 AGR points!  On the way, we passed numerous freights - all headed northbound. (Why does everyone want to leave Portland?) #501 arrived into VAN at 10:32 AM and arrived PDX around 11:00 AM.

Because jackal had not ridden all the MAX lines end to end, I was “forced” :lol: to ride MAX again! (The things I have to do!) We rode the Yellow Line from downtown out to the Expo Center and back. Then we rode the Blue Line from downtown to Gresham and back and continued to Hillsboro and then back to Beaverton. From there, jackal had to pick up a rental car to meet with a group he was meeting in PDX.

After he got the rental van, we drove back downtown to retrieve his checked baggage at Union Station that he “forgot” to pick up in the morning. (Note: This should be read as “free bag storage”!  Check your bag on the Cascades and pick your bag up at Union Station prior to closing at 8:30 PM!)

I then joined jackal and a group of 8 others for dinner at a brew pub (hic :lol: ) in NW Portland. Upon getting a ride back to the Max stop, I took a Red Line train to be picked up back “home” (wherever that is)!

I may sit still for a week – if I can!

Next installment – the *LONG* trip east including Ground Hog Day (Part 20/21 A,B,C)!  Explanation to follow!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> thought suddenly hit me


 I hope you didn't get hurt! :lol:



> You, The Traveler, would be in your glory if you were suddenly caught in a situation similar to Bill Murray's "Groundhog's Day!" In your case though it would be "Ground Hogs Month" starring The Traveler, whereas you would have experienced a greater variety of routes, experiences and scenery included in your month long rail excursion! :lol:


Stay tuned for the season finale!


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > thought suddenly hit me
> ...


1. I didn't get hurt. My head was empty when it hit and it had plenty of room to safely bounce around! :wacko:

2. Season finale??? What finale??? Can we say "perpetuity"???


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Stay tuned for the season finale!
> ...


The finale for this season! Don't worry - I'll be back next season with all new episodes! Same time, same channel! 

Maybe there was something in your head that did got banged around! But that's about as believable as the SL East starting within 2 years! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> The finale for this season! Don't worry - I'll be back next season with all new episodes! Same time, same channel!


Sheeze!!! Now we're gonna have to change the name from "Ground Hog's Month" to "Same Time, Next Year... the Sequel" - a two-timing love story between a man and his trains. Only this time it's starring The Traveler instead of Alan Alda and the Amtrak Fleet instead of Ellen Burstyn.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a quick preview for the next episode coming up in 2 weeks (or so)! 



> C.a1-D.1-E-F-D.2-C.a2-D.3-C.a3-G.1-H.1-G.2-H.2-I-(etc)


Tune in for details!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2009)

I had to revise the coming attractions. I forgot  about my previous trips.

Thus the revised preview should be:



> C(a)3-D.3-E.2-F-G-D.4-C(a)4-D.4-C(a)5-D.5-C(a)6-H.1-I.1-H.2-I.2-J-(etc)


I got tired after putting in the first 3 days! :lol:

Sorry for the confusion!


----------

